

Sarah Palin Bot Chat Rules (click "chat" near the top to chat with her) - amichail
http://chatbotgame.com/?cmd=chat_b&mode=spalin

======
amichail
BTW, all chat modes inherit the huge number of generic bot chat rules. So this
means you can have a casual conversation with Sarah on all sorts of things.

